# Tennessee Renaissance Festival



## SCraig (Apr 26, 2013)

Not sure if this is the best place on the forum to put this, but I'll put it here anyway.

The Tennessee Renaissance Festival starts May 4 and runs through the month of May.  The site is open both Saturday and Sunday as well as Memorial Day (May 27) from 10:00am to 6:00pm.  The event is held at Arrington, TN (Triune, TN on a map), about 15 miles south of Nashville, and right off of Highway 96 between Murfreesboro and Franklin.

I'm not affiliated with the event in any way other than enjoying visiting it.  I've been the last 3 years and it has been a great event, especially for a photographer.  Plenty of people in period costumes to photograph, plenty of events and shows to watch, it's just a lot of fun.

I'll probably go a couple of times while it runs so if anyone wants to meet me there or tag along you are more than welcome.  The only caveat is that you absolutely MUST get there early.  I usually get there about 9:30 and normally get to park in the first couple of rows.  I might have to stand in line for 5 minutes or so to get a ticket.  Here is the FRONT part of the ticket line at about 11:30:







and here is the parking lot and the rest of the ticket line at about 11:30:


----------



## bir_cfc (May 2, 2013)

Sounds like an interesting event. I'm going to try going May 11.


----------



## runnah (May 2, 2013)

I thought Tennessee was still in Medieval times?


----------



## sm4him (May 2, 2013)

Hmmm. I've been thinking that a trip to Murfreesboro and then Nashville is in order sometime soon, to visit my son in the 'boro and a friend in Antioch...but I dunno about this. I'm sure it's a terrific photo-op setting, but I do not DO crowds, at all. I look at those pictures, and even though your point is that you want to be there early to AVOID that, I just think about the fact that ALL those people standing in line will, soon enough, be wandering around at the event, right along with me.  It's why I don't go to amusement parks much anymore.

I think I've officially become an Old Curmudgeon. :lmao:


----------



## sm4him (May 2, 2013)

runnah said:


> I thought Tennessee was still in Medieval times?




See, that's because you're a Mainer. If you were paying ANY kind of attention you'd know how progressive we are. We are NOT stuck in medieval times. WE are stuck in the days of the Confederacy. :lmao:


----------



## runnah (May 2, 2013)

sm4him said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Tennessee was still in Medieval times?
> ...




I just know to stay away, what with my purdy mouth and all.


----------



## SCraig (May 2, 2013)

sm4him said:


> Hmmm. I've been thinking that a trip to Murfreesboro and then Nashville is in order sometime soon, to visit my son in the 'boro and a friend in Antioch...but I dunno about this. I'm sure it's a terrific photo-op setting, but I do not DO crowds, at all. I look at those pictures, and even though your point is that you want to be there early to AVOID that, I just think about the fact that ALL those people standing in line will, soon enough, be wandering around at the event, right along with me.  It's why I don't go to amusement parks much anymore.
> 
> I think I've officially become an Old Curmudgeon. :lmao:



It's not too bad most of the time.  Like I said, I get there early and the first couple of hours aren't bad at all.  After that it starts to get crowded in places, and after about 4 hours or so I've usually had enough.



sm4him said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Tennessee was still in Medieval times?
> ...



Mainers can come down here but they seldom leave.  Bears gotta eat to


----------



## runnah (May 2, 2013)

SCraig said:


> Mainers can come down here but they seldom leave.  Bears gotta eat to



Do I have to bring my own dirty overalls and straw hat or will some be provided to me on my arrival?


----------



## SCraig (May 2, 2013)

runnah said:


> Do I have to bring my own dirty overalls and straw hat or will some be provided to me on my arrival?


Either way is fine.  There are plenty around here so we can find some if you don't.

Tennessee does have its rustic areas, no question of that!  It hasn't been that long, maybe 10 years or so, since the sheriff in one of the adjoining counties was arrested for moonshining.  There are still places that are best avoided because of the stills in the area.  If you smell something odd, rather sweet and smelling of corn, go back the way you came quickly and quietly


----------



## Heitz (May 2, 2013)

Any pics of ye old renaissance to share?  I'm thinking of goin...


----------



## SCraig (May 2, 2013)

Heitz said:


> Any pics of ye old renaissance to share?  I'm thinking of goin...



Yup ... These are from last year, and there are MANY from the past 3 years Here.

I really enjoy it.  I'm not a crowd person either and will go out of my way to avoid them, but this is one of the few events that I will go to despite the crowds.  The people in costumes really make the event.


----------



## bhop (May 2, 2013)

Nice.  I went to our local one last month:




Wildling by bhop, on Flickr




The Window Man by bhop, on Flickr


----------

